# Venetra door retainer fixing



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

A friend of mine is trying to replace his door retainer on his Autosleeper. Having drilled out the old fixings he was about to use pop rivets but was advised against unless he could fit a washer behind, which he cannot, to spread the load & prevent the fibreglass from splitting. Anyone fitted a new door retainer to fibreglass & if so which fixings did you use? I seem to recall a suggestion of using peel back pop rivets. Any suggestions?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Peel back dome head rivets are ideal, I have used them without issue, the way they peel when being fixed spreads the load whereas a standard rivet will not hold very well. 

Just ensure the length purchased suits the door fixing and also use a little sealant on the fitting and in the hole left when the rivet shaft detaches.

Terry


----------

